# The Anti-Pony Thread!



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2012)

A thread that has proven so popular on several forums I frequent that on at least two of them it's reached post cap and has had to be continued in a new thread! With that in mind, I thought I might bring it here to FA, as there are certainly many here whom hate the ponies as well. Understand this is NOT an anti BRONY thread.

Number 1: Hate the ponies, the shows and the animated crap on the net, not the actual fan.
Number 2: Pictures are allowed, but no porn please.
Number 3: No positive pony pictures in this thread, only anti.
Number 4: This is not a hate the fan thread, that's on 4Chan. This is to make fun of the show with its use of colorful horses.
Number 5: I will add more rules when appropriate. If you want to suggest some feel free too.

----

The thread has infact been so successful on the MWO forum in particular that the admins there made the following post on policy protecting BOTH sides of the pony hate/love line. I hope the admins here will follow in suit, and help keep the thread clean and clear, after all if there can be threads piling love on the **** ponies, why not one for amusing snippets of hatred. After all, it's all in humor. 

From the MWO forum.

"A message from the Moderators:

A number of community members have become concerned that others are being disrespectful in regard to their like/dislike of My Little Pony. We would like to remind everyone that this community is diverse, and should feel welcoming and safe for all members who would like to discuss and post about this Internet phenomenon. With that being said, there is a divide in our community; naturally some people adore the creatures, and others do not have a taste for the cartoon characters.

As of now, there are two threads. Those who like MLP, and those who donâ€™t.

We have received many reports from posters in both threads; some say that those who are posting about â€˜Poniesâ€™ are spamming and are off-topic, and others are suggesting that people are propagating hate-speech by endorsing the destruction of the fictional characters. In the interest of moving forward, we would like to clarify our policy on this matter. Hate speech is defined in our Code of Conduct, and primarily focuses on groups of people who exist in real life. We would like to remind everyone that My Little Pony is not real. Other users however, are real.

We would ask that users in both of these threads remain on topic, keeping in mind that there are dedicated threads for each of these views on â€˜Ponies.â€™ It is acceptable to express the dislike/destruction of â€˜Ponies,â€™ as they are not real creatures, and are in fact cartoon characters. It is also acceptable to show pictures of `Mechs destroying zombies. It is not acceptable to express hatred towards â€˜Bronies,â€™ or towards those who do not enjoy â€˜Ponies.â€™ If you have any questions, please feel free to send the Community Moderators a private message. Otherwise, we expect that each of these threads will remain respectful of the other, and users will refrain from making directed attacks toward other users.

TL;DR: Ponies arenâ€™t real: you may post about them being destroyed. People on these forums are real: you may not post personal attacks, regardless of whether or not they like the characters. "



-------------------

Well then! With that aside, down to business!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

I give this thread ten pages before it becomes a pro-pony thread.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I give this thread ten pages before it becomes a pro-pony thread.



I give it 30 pages before OP joins the herd


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> I give it 30 pages before OP joins the herd


You're on. 20 pages at the most.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2012)

Hahaha, fat chance. My view of ponies hasn't changed since this whole thing began, nor will it. 

Now back on topic.






[yt]vrSB-yv9kmY[/yt]


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Hahaha, fat chance. My view of ponies hasn't changed since this whole thing began, nor will it.


Well have you seen any of the episodes?


----------



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Well have you seen any of the episodes?



I have, and I find the show to be at best insipid and at worst brain hemorrhage stupid.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 8, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> I give it 30 pages before OP joins the herd



We are the Herd. lower your hate and surrender your hearts.Your tolerance and friendship distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 8, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> I give it 30 pages before OP joins the herd


I give it 2 pages before the thread gets locked


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 8, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I have, and I find the show to be at best insipid and at worst brain hemorrhage stupid.


Okey dokey.  It's okay to not like the show.


Project H311H0UND said:


> I give it 2 pages before the thread gets locked


$10 says OP will request it too.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Okey dokey.  It's okay to not like the show.



I know, which is what this thread is about.  As I said in my first post, the topic here is hating MLP and the lulz resulting, not the hating and attacking of bronies. X3

@Iudicium_86  :


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 8, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> $10 says OP will request it too.



Doubt it. Something tells me that a moderator will close it.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 8, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> Doubt it. Something tells me that a moderator will close it.



Back on topic please.


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> We are the Herd. lower your hate and surrender your hearts.Your tolerance and friendship distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.


This is why some people don't like bronies.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Campion1 said:


> This is why some people don't like bronies.



People can't take jokes and take silly comments too seriously?


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Now now folks, keeps bronies out of this. Figuratively and literally. Unless you've some anti-pony humor to post, simply don't post! 8D


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't hate the show, but the countermovement is interesting.

Let's see where this goes. I'm curious.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> We are the Herd. lower your hate and surrender your hearts.Your tolerance and friendship distinctiveness will be added to our own. Resistance is futile.


I was thinking more along the lines of-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyNyHark4xk


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Don't hate the show, but the countermovement is interesting.
> 
> Let's see where this goes. I'm curious.



Well I've hit it up on 5 other forums total, it died on one within 4 pages, but the other four are going strong, 2 of them having had to have a second thread started.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Well I've hit it up on 5 other forums total, it died on one within 4 pages, but the other four are going strong, 2 of them having had to have a second thread started.


it's frustrating that only bronies are posting though.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of-
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyNyHark4xk



Haha! Yes!
Just been watching tons of Star Trek lately, so that blip earlier burst out of me lol


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it's frustrating that only bronies are posting though.



Just give it time. If FaF is truly so infected that none of the humor I seek can be found, then ah well. I wouldn't be surprised. But hey, can't fault me for effort! XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> it's frustrating that only bronies are posting though.


That's cause we have assimilated more than half of the forum.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> That's cause we have assimilated more than half of the forum.



50/50 split is still enough to keep it interesting.


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

fucking horsefucking faggots

get the fuck off my internet


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> People can't take jokes and take silly comments too seriously?


It's the implication of the thing, I guess. Someone telling you that you secretly enjoy something you sincerely do not, only now in a tired fashion.  I've been attacked by more than a few bronies in a community I've been in for making small opinionated comments about their favorite show in a thread, so I've grown less tolerant of the worse of them since then and have laughed less about some MLP things. I'm sorry if you take offense. 

And yes, I have watched the show. I prefer Faust's older show Powerpuff Girls, but I guess that has more to do with me growing up with the show more than anything.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 9, 2012)

Now how you gonna make a "hate" thread and not give a shout out to its glorious master? XB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFkAAvDkj9k 

BTW, I stand in the Twilight. I can see the good and bad, worship me!


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> [yt]PFkAAvDkj9k[/yt]



Palpatine being seductive?

I have the weirdest boner right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> fucking horsefucking faggots
> 
> get the fuck off my internet


You all heard him furries, he wants you off the internet :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread is too dull.  Time for some glorious rotary master race.

[yt]KQkhE6BOwK4[/yt]

(fast forward to 1:00 for ear sex)


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Now now James, how disappointing. Away with you.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

An entire thread dedicated to hating on a fandom that is in fact somewhat similar to furries? Sounds pretty legit to me... Since when did passively hating something become not enough anymore? I mean I hate juggalos but you don't see me making threads and screaming at them about how and why they suck. This thread concept seems juvenile to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Furries:  A entire fandom based around cartoon animals.
Bronies: A entire fandom based around cartoon animals.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 9, 2012)

MLP as a show: Alright

Bronies? 

Too many of them make the whole group look terrihorrible. 

There's only so much pony porn and pony avatar-infested forums I can.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> Bronies?
> 
> Too many of them make the whole group look terrihorrible.


What about Notch, Gabe Newell, Mark Meere, Seth Greene and Baz Luhrmann?


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Furries: A entire fandom based around cartoon animals.
> Bronies: A entire fandom based around cartoon animals.



Damn it when will people learn there not the same thing! *Face Desk*. Meh, look at other things the fandom has taken in like Pokemon and Digimon; I'm willing to bet that ponies will do the same thing sometime in the near future.


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Now now James, how disappointing. Away with you.



You're just jelly of the rotary engine's unmatched naturally-aspirated power-to-weight ratio.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Damn it when will people learn there not the same thing! *Face Desk*. Meh, look at other things the fandom has taken in like Pokemon and Digimon; I'm willing to bet that ponies will do the same thing sometime in the near future.


I know they are different, threads like this in the past have had pot meet kettle moments of arguing about furries being more manly or such.  I just can't wait for that moment cause it's always priceless.  Cause every time someone tries to argue that being a furry is more manly for me it's like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, those images in the OP and the YT video are kind of... psychotic. I don't particularly like the show, but jesus christ

e: CF, I would probably avoid continuing to post in this thread. Same for other bronies. It'll just end in an argument.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> An entire thread dedicated to hating on a fandom that is in fact somewhat similar to furries? Sounds pretty legit to me... Since when did passively hating something become not enough anymore? I mean I hate juggalos but you don't see me making threads and screaming at them about how and why they suck. This thread concept seems juvenile to me.



Unsurprisingly you missed the point entirely. This thread, as was clearly stated, is about hating on the show and related media. It has nothing to do with or about its associated fandom.


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought all pony stuff was supposed to stay in the pony thread?


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Wow, those images in the OP and the YT video are kind of... psychotic. I don't particularly like the show, but jesus christ
> 
> e: CF, I would probably avoid continuing to post in this thread. Same for other bronies. It'll just end in an argument.



Outlandishness is the point. I would say you're taking the pictures far too seriously. ;0

EDIT: And aside from the very first pic with the flame thrower, there isn't really anything psychotic in nature. Macabre sure, but hardly anything that needs to be looked at so seriously. XD


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> I know they are different, threads like this in the past have had pot meet kettle moments of arguing about furries being more manly or such.  I just can't wait for that moment cause it's always priceless.  Cause every time someone tries to argue that being a furry is more manly for me it's like a kid in a candy store.



Lol, damn internet needs to come with a sarcasm button or something. What I was saying was that there basically the same and this notion that the furry fandom needs to be kept "pure" is asinine to me. But yeah the idea of my cartoon animals and fursuits are more mainlier than yours is always hilarious to me as well.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Wow, those images in the OP and the YT video are kind of... psychotic. I don't particularly like the show, but jesus christ
> 
> e: CF, I would probably avoid continuing to post in this thread. Same for other bronies. It'll just end in an argument.


What's wrong with having a debate against someone?  After all there's nothing that says users aren't allowed to post their opposing opinions.  The mlp megathread is open to anyone and everyone and we don't tell someone to leave just cause they don't like the show or bronies.  So if the mlp megathread is open to everyone why must this thread be closed to bronies?  Is there anything wrong with disagreeing with a person?  Is someone not allowed to have a different opinion?


Echo Wolf said:


> Lol, damn internet needs to come with a sarcasm  button or something. What I was saying was that there basically the  same and this notion that the furry fandom needs to be kept "pure" is  asinine to me. But yeah the idea of my cartoon animals and fursuits are  more mainlier than yours is always hilarious to me as well.


If the furry fandom was kept "pure" there would go digimon, pokemon, starfox as well.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> Unsurprisingly you missed the point entirely. This thread, as was clearly stated, is about hating on the show and related media. It has nothing to do with or about its associated fandom.



This thread is about hating on a show and it was obviously done to incite a response. You can't tell me it's not directed at bronies in any way, shape, or form... It's alright if you don't like the show, but it's just stupid to me to make an entire thread to foster hate towards it. Even if it's not towards bronies don't you think it's just a waste of time to sit around and talk about how much you hate something???


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What's wrong with having a debate against someone?  After all there's nothing that says users aren't allowed to post their opposing opinions.  The mlp megathread is open to anyone and everyone and we don't tell someone to leave just cause they don't like the show or bronies.  So if the mlp megathread is open to everyone why must this thread be closed to bronies?  Is there anything wrong with disagreeing with a person?  Is someone not allowed to have a different opinion?



http://www.indypendent.org/wp-content/photos/large_woman_tin_foil_hat.jpg

I can see you're getting agitated, and the two sides of this thread are never going to change their mind, so I am making a polite suggestion. It's not an order. Chill out dude.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> don't you think it's just a waste of time to sit around and talk about how much you hate something???


Nope! It's as much of a waste as obsessing over something you like.

Also, clearly tensions are running high, so I'm going to use the backdoor and avoid this.

Godspeed, Xaerun


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> This thread is about hating on a show and it was obviously done to incite a response. You can't tell me it's not directed at bronies in any way, shape, or form... It's alright if you don't like the show, but it's just stupid to me to make an entire thread to foster hate towards it. Even if it's not towards bronies don't you think it's just a waste of time to sit around and talk about how much you hate something???



The purpose of this thread is to amass amusing image macros from and for other people who dislike the show. There was no "make bronies come in and complain" section in my statement of intent about this thread in my original post. Bronies simply are not my target audience, though, you are welcome to believe what you will. =0

Anyways! BACK ON TPOIC! 8D


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Artillery Spam said:


> and pony avatar-infested forums I can.



Oh no, not avatars.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Remember to mark pics that are particularly violent as NSFW, dudebro


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> http://www.indypendent.org/wp-content/photos/large_woman_tin_foil_hat.jpg
> 
> I can see you're getting agitated, and the two sides of this thread are  never going to change their mind, so I am making a polite suggestion.  Chill out dude.


Actually I'm questioning your statement-


Xaerun said:


> e: CF, I would probably avoid continuing to post in this thread. Same for other bronies. It'll just end in an argument.


even if your point is to stop a argument before it happens, telling a massive portion of FaF users that they should avoid posting is a bit harsh.


Fernin said:


> The purpose of this thread is to amass amusing  image macros from and for other people who dislike the show.


Aren't image macro threads against the rules?


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually I'm questioning your statement-
> 
> even if your point is to stop a argument before it happens, telling a massive portion of FaF users that they should avoid posting is a bit harsh.
> 
> Aren't image macro threads against the rules?


okay cool


----------



## Conker (Sep 9, 2012)

Woo, ponies are awesome and other blublubluh. I'm too bored to add more to this post. 

BUT MY OPINION MUST BE HERD GOD DAMNIT


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> even if your point is to stop a argument before it happens, telling a massive portion of FaF users that they should avoid posting is a bit harsh.



Agreed. 
If you have to tell massive portion of FaF to avoid posting in a thread to prevent an argument then, shouldn't the thread be locked?



CannonFodder said:


> Aren't image macro threads against the rules?



I think so.

*(I'm not trying to backseat mod. Just stating what I think.)*


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> Agreed.
> If you have to tell massive portion of FaF to avoid posting in a thread to prevent an argument then, shouldn't the thread be locked?


I actually got the impression that this was due to the entire point being missed, and that this turned into basically a bunch of people deciding that the best course of action was to get pissy about this instead of taking it as a counterbalance against the massive swarm of fanboyism for MLP that is already here


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Nope! It's as much of a waste as obsessing over something you like.
> 
> Also, clearly tensions are running high, so I'm going to use the backdoor and avoid this.
> 
> Godspeed, Xaerun



Yes because I do nothing all day except for watching ponies and then spend the rest of my time cramming ponies down peoples throats. There's something called a healthy level and not every hobby is an obsession; would you consider all furries to be obsessed about the fandom? 



Fernin said:


> The purpose of this thread is to amass amusing image macros from and for other people who dislike the show. There was no "make bronies come in and complain" section in my statement of intent about this thread in my original post. Bronies simply are not my target audience, though, you are welcome to believe what you will. =0[/IMG]



If it is as you said it may not have been your main intent but you had to have known that doing something of this nature would step on many peoples toes here. Also as I've stated the concept of this thread seems asinine to me to begin with; what ever reason you would want to have and see a bunch of violent image macros and videos is beyond me. Then again I also don't see the point in going out of your way to waste time hating on something you don't like. I know when I don't like something I don't like to be around anything involving it whether it's negative or not...


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Yes because I do nothing all day except for watching ponies and then spend the rest of my time cramming ponies down peoples throats. There's something called a healthy level and not every hobby is an obsession; would you consider all furries to be obsessed about the fandom?


Oh hey literally the exact thing I thought was going to happen when I warned the bronies they may wish to place their attention elsewhere

how about that
Also thanks for the backseat modding guys it helps me get my job done plz keep it up


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Yes because I do nothing all day except for watching ponies and then spend the rest of my time cramming ponies down peoples throats. There's something called a healthy level and not every hobby is an obsession; would you consider all furries to be obsessed about the fandom?
> 
> 
> 
> If it is as you said it may not have been your main intent but you had to have known that doing something of this nature would step on many peoples toes here. Also as I've stated the concept of this thread seems asinine to me to begin with; what ever reason you would want to have and see a bunch of violent image macros and videos is beyond me. Then again I also don't see the point in going out of your way to waste time hating on something you don't like. I know when I don't like something I don't like to be around anything involving it whether it's negative or not...



I'd like to step into this thread, which I do not like, for just a moment.

I do not like MLP. Period. As a result of this, I have never clicked on the Megathread nor even moused over it.

You do not like people hating on MLP. What do you suppose you ought to do? 

Yes you have a point, but what do you suppose you ought to be doing?


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I'd like to step into this thread, which I do not like, for just a moment.
> 
> I do not like MLP. Period. As a result of this, I have never clicked on the Megathread nor even moused over it.
> 
> ...



AS AN AMERICAN I AM FREE TO GO TO PLACES I KNOW I WILL HATE AND THEN BE VOCAL ABOUT HOW I HATE THEM


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> If it is as you said it may not have been your main intent but you had to have known that doing something of this nature would step on many peoples toes here. Also as I've stated the concept of this thread seems asinine to me to begin with; what ever reason you would want to have and see a bunch of violent image macros and videos is beyond me. Then again I also don't see the point in going out of your way to waste time hating on something you don't like. I know when I don't like something I don't like to be around anything involving it whether it's negative or not...



As for people's reactions, one might have figured people would be mature enough to not make a big deal out of it since it doesn't affect them. And as for the why, because I like seeing things I hate turned into something humorous. The antipony threads I've been in (and initiated) have been full of things I found amusing, so really it's not all that odd when you consider the occasional chuckle I get from such threads; several of them have spawned some pretty humorous discussions and pictures.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> I'd like to step into this thread, which I do not like, for just a moment.
> 
> I do not like MLP. Period. As a result of this, I have never clicked on the Megathread nor even moused over it.
> 
> ...


Actually the megathread is open to everyone whether they like the show, indifferent or hate it.  The sad thing is that even though it's open to everyone and we never tell anyone to "gtfo" or "go fuck yourself" very very very rarely if someone that dislikes the show comes on do they stay long and half of the time they get all pissy and ragequit the thread.
I think it's sad that the megathread is supposed to be even a place for people that dislike it and yet we can't get any decent conversations from people the people that do come on.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually the megathread is open to everyone whether they like the show, indifferent or hate it.  The sad thing is that even though it's open to everyone and we never tell anyone to "gtfo" or "go fuck yourself" very very very rarely if someone that dislikes the show comes on do they stay long and half of the time they get all pissy and ragequit the thread.
> I think it's sad that the megathread is supposed to be even a place for people that dislike it and yet we can't get any decent conversations from people the people that do come on.



Allow me to be short;

That's nice. It still isn't a reason to be here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Allow me to be short;
> 
> That's nice. It still isn't a reason to be here.


Cause FaF isn't SoFurry.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Actually the megathread is open to everyone whether they like the show, indifferent or hate it.  The sad thing is that even though it's open to everyone and we never tell anyone to "gtfo" or "go fuck yourself" very very very rarely if someone that dislikes the show comes on do they stay long and half of the time they get all pissy and ragequit the thread.
> I think it's sad that the megathread is supposed to be even a place for people that dislike it and yet we can't get any decent conversations from people the people that do come on.


What

why would you expect someone who hates the show to feel comfortable in that situation

Let's just throw a Republican in a crowd of Democrats, a Satanist in a crowd of Puritans and say "play nice now"

There has to be safe ground for both sides here, not just a "hey guys you're welcome here, just everyone disagrees with you"


CF, mother of fucking god, how many times are you going to do this, the mods have infracted you how many times for being a fanboy and trying to make some sort of grand point about how bronies are the supreme race and tolerant of everybody, while also shooting down naysayers and just...why

why

really though why


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> Oh hey literally the exact thing I thought was going to happen when I warned the bronies they may wish to place their attention elsewhere
> 
> how about that
> Also thanks for the backseat modding guys it helps me get my job done plz keep it up



At the risk of sounding juvenile, I'm not the one who started that. Knowing that down is the only direction this thread is heading, I'm leaving before it gets worse. I've said my peace on the matter and I'm out.



Rilvor said:


> I'd like to step into this thread, which I do not like, for just a moment.
> 
> I do not like MLP. Period. As a result of this, I have never clicked on the Megathread nor even moused over it.
> 
> ...



I'm just finding the concept of this entire thread to be idiotic on principle as I've stated. But like I said I'll take the high road and get out of this one before it gets worse...


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

Can we have a pony indifference thread? Like a thread where we just really don't give a billion flying fucks about any of this, and we just sit around and have a nice friendly chat regardless of our opinion of some random fucking TV show? 

I think I'd like that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> I'm just finding the concept of this entire thread to be idiotic on principle as I've stated.



Howso? There's been plenty of threads on this forum about hating other things.



Unsilenced said:


> Can we have a pony indifference thread? Like a thread where we just really don't give a billion flying fucks about any of this, and we just sit around and have a nice friendly chat regardless of our opinion of some random fucking TV show?
> 
> I think I'd like that.



I tried doing that, but every time I got bored and turned off my pc before submitting it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> What
> 
> why would you expect someone who hates the show to feel comfortable in that situation
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that there has to be safe areas for someone to not feel as though people disagree with them?


Evan of Phrygia said:


> CF, mother of fucking god, how many times are you going to do this, the  mods have infracted you how many times for being a fanboy and trying to  make some sort of grand point about how bronies are the supreme race and  tolerant of everybody, while also shooting down naysayers and  just...why
> 
> why
> 
> really though why


Actually most of my past infractions or warnings have been for shit posting.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm finding very interesting that every other instance this thread I've been in has been largely good humored and sometimes even outright jovial. Yet here on FaF it's become super serious business. Could be be the age and interest demographic? Three of the 5 other forums this has been on are age limited forums, with a minimum member age of 22, and not one of them has a furry focus, though all have many furry members. I find it odd. I don't want to lump it on the 'furries are stupid and emotionally inept' explanation, because I've seen enough evidence that demonstrates that's not necessarily true.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> Can we have a pony indifference thread? Like a thread where we just really don't give a billion flying fucks about any of this, and we just sit around and have a nice friendly chat regardless of our opinion of some random fucking TV show?
> 
> I think I'd like that.


Well then you wouldn't be indifferent, you would be caring too much!


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So what you are saying is that there has to be safe areas for someone to not feel as though people disagree with them?



It's more "If you're a homophobe don't visit a gay bar"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So what you are saying is that there has to be safe areas for someone to not feel as though people disagree with them?
> 
> Actually most of my past infractions have been for shit posting.


Well, terrible wording but yes. There has to be an understanding of where people are free to express certain opinions. The MLP megathread fails to be that by any standard. 

You should be aware by now that many disagree with you, and I'm sure that if they were all in one room you'd stay away from that room. It's not to ignore the very real side of the opposite opinion, it's to make it fair for those who would feel otherwise repressed and out of place expressing their opinion.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> You should be aware by now that many disagree with you, and I'm sure that if they were all in one room you'd stay away from that room. It's not to ignore the very real side of the opposite opinion, it's to make it fair for those who would feel otherwise repressed and out of place expressing their opinion.



Actually, CannonFodder has done the opposite of that for years. No offense intended, I am merely pointing this out.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Actually, CannonFodder has done the opposite of that for years. No offense intended, I am merely pointing this out.


Well, I kind of figured, honestly. ._.''


----------



## triage (Sep 9, 2012)

this thread is literally autism


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I'm finding very interesting that every other instance this thread I've been in has been largely good humored and sometimes even outright jovial. Yet here on FaF it's become super serious business. Could be be the age and interest demographic? Three of the 5 other forums this has been on are age limited forums, with a minimum member age of 22, and not one of them has a furry focus, though all have many furry members. I find it odd. I don't want to lump it on the 'furries are stupid and emotionally inept' explanation, because I've seen enough evidence that demonstrates that's not necessarily true.



You research the darkness in the hearts of men...I can respect that.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> Well, terrible wording but yes. There has to be an understanding of where people are free to express certain opinions. The MLP megathread fails to be that by any standard.
> 
> You should be aware by now that many disagree with you, and I'm sure that if they were all in one room you'd stay away from that room. It's not to ignore the very real side of the opposite opinion, it's to make it fair for those who would feel otherwise repressed and out of place expressing their opinion.


So there needs to be a hugbox to counterbalance the massive numbers of bronies on FaF?


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Back on topic boys and girls. This is not a discussion thread for semantics!


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Well then you wouldn't be indifferent, you would be caring too much!



I think you underestimate the level to which I can not give fucks. 

I have mastered metaindifference. I can consciously ignore things. 

So. 

Who wants cookies? Yall look like you could use them.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> What about Notch, Gabe Newell, Mark Meere, Seth Greene and Baz Luhrmann?



Who(s)?




CannonFodder said:


> So there needs to be a *place* to *accommodate *the massive numbers of bronies on FaF?



Fixed


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 9, 2012)

To help keep this on topic, I'll post this here (NSFW picture inside)

http://youtu.be/iRksdco4PBI


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> So there needs to be a hugbox to counterbalance the massive numbers of bronies on FaF?


since you're under the impression that you're entitled to one, yes



On topic, I once came across that youtube creepypasta with Rainbow Dash and Pinkie Pie, and torture...
...shouldn't have enjoyed that but


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I think you underestimate the level to which I can not give fucks.
> 
> I have mastered metaindifference. I can consciously ignore things.
> 
> ...



It is not my lack of understanding, it is that I am indifferent to your metaindifference.

Basically, You Do Not Have Enough Golds.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Xaerun said:


> AS AN AMERICAN I AM FREE TO GO TO PLACES I KNOW I WILL HATE AND THEN BE VOCAL ABOUT HOW I HATE THEM



Just realized this post but this is really uncalled for. I don't see why you feel it necessary to break into ethnic stereotypes out of nowhere but I'm offended by this especially considering I've done nothing to you or anyone else of that nature... I didn't come flying into here with a baboon ass crying that this thread exists I just stated how I feel about it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> It is not my lack of understanding, it is that I am indifferent to your metaindifference.
> 
> Basically, You Do Not Have Enough Golds.



Fuck golds. 

Cheers. 

...

Or not. *Shrug*


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> since you're under the impression that you're entitled to one, yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody is welcome to come on the megathread and allowed to  dislike the show or the fans.  What you are proposing is in stark contrast to that.  FaF shouldn't actively create places in order to accommodate an opposing viewpoint to make them feel safe.


You mean Cupcakes?  There's actually a animation for it now.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> Just realized this post but this is really uncalled for. I don't see why you feel it necessary to break into ethnic stereotypes out of nowhere but I'm offended by this especially considering I've done nothing to you or anyone else of that nature... I didn't come flying into here with a baboon ass crying that this thread exists I just stated how I feel about it.



In my experience, Americans seem to worship negative opinions.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

" FaF shouldn't actively create places in order to accommodate an opposing viewpoint to make them feel safe."

By this logic then then the MLP megathread itself shouldn't exist as it accommodates the MLPS fans, but is invariably hostile to the people who don't like the show. Be wary of double standards. Further more FaF creates nothing, it is simply a hosting place for assorted discussions. It is the users (whom must operate withing a framework of rules that must apply BOTH ways) whom create places to accommodate or alienate.

Anyways, on topic, if you please? If you wish to continue this discussion than make a thread for it, and leave this one to its intended purpose. ;p


----------



## chineseshell (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't really care too much for the show either. I don't hate it I just ignore it. Bronies are what really annoy people imo but you said we can't talk about them here. :x

OP you might as well give it up. A good amount of the furs here are assholes who think they can do whatever they want in someone's thread even though off topic posting is clearly against the rules. But why should they give a fuck when even the mods don't? You've asked them several times to stay on topic and they continue to blatantly disrespect you. It's funny too because a lot them here act really stuck up like this site is so much better than other furry places yet they act like this. Clearly hypocrisy has to the power to blind. :V


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Well if this was a hate the (majority not all of) fans, I'd have a fucking field day, but I don't really have an issue with the actual show. I remember some really funny anti pony pics on FA...before the group was shut down. Some dude stomping all over Equestria, but I've got not much to give.
 IT's not the worst show I've seen, but it's not at all deep. It gives the basic friendship ideals that every other cartoon and shitty 4Kids anime taught at one point. I have no idea why this one got so popular and that's not being snide. I'm really perplexed as to why THIS in particular caught on as well as it did. 6-9


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> By this logic then then the MLP megathread itself shouldn't exist as it accommodates the MLPS fans



I thought the purpose of that thread was to keep all the MLP stuff in one thread.
Which, apparently, isn't working.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> " FaF shouldn't actively create places in order to accommodate an opposing viewpoint to make them feel safe."
> 
> By this logic then then the MLP megathread itself shouldn't exist as it accommodates the MLPS fans, but is invariably hostile to the people who don't like the show. Be wary of double standards.


It's not called being hostile, it's called having a different opinion to your own and not accommodating your own opinions.  Like what I am doing right now.  Right now I disagree with your assessment of the thread and putting forth my own ideas on it while maintaining civility and not insulting you, nor am I degrading your views, nor dismissing it as of low intelligence, nor anything of the sort.  If people having differing opinions to your own and expressing them bothers you on FaF then it would probably be in your own best interest to find a different venue to discuss topics at with others in which others that have the same opinions as your own hold the majority and actively enforce said majority onto it's userbase or such.  Given that FaF is infamous within the furry fandom for being the most heated place for discussions and people discussing with each other of differing opinions and the such to the point that many members outside of the forum tell people to not join here cause of how often others will disagree with your own opinions.  Or if you don't wish as such then you could grow a callousness to such disagreements or enjoy it when others express their own disagreements with your own.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2012)

chineseshell said:


> I don't really care too much for the show either. I don't hate it I just ignore it. Bronies are what really annoy people imo but you said we can't talk about them here. :x
> 
> OP you might as well give it up. A good amount of the furs here are assholes who think they can do whatever they want in someone's thread even though off topic posting is clearly against the rules. But why should they give a fuck when even the mods don't? You've asked them several times to stay on topic and they continue to blatantly disrespect you. It's funny too because a lot them here act really stuck up like this site is so much better than other furry places yet they act like this. Clearly hypocrisy has to the power to blind. :V


I thought you were supposed to be LEAVING FOREVAR?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not called being hostile, it's called having a different opinion to your own and not accommodating your own opinions.  Like what I am doing right now.  Right now I disagree with your assessment of the thread and putting forth my own ideas on it while maintaining civility and not insulting you, nor am I degrading your views, nor dismissing it as of low intelligence, nor anything of the sort.  If people having differing opinions to your own and expressing them bothers you on FaF then it would probably be in your own best interest to find a different venue to discuss topics at with others in which others that have the same opinions as your own hold the majority and actively enforce said majority onto it's userbase or such.  Given that FaF is infamous within the furry fandom for being the most heated place for discussions and people discussing with each other of differing opinions and the such to the point that many members outside of the forum tell people to not join here cause of how often others will disagree with your own opinions.  Or if you don't wish as such then you could grow a callousness to such disagreements or enjoy it when others express their own disagreements with your own.


The only problem with this is, you deliberately came here to complain about the thread despite the thread not being about Bronies at all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I thought you were supposed to be LEAVING FOREVAR?



The game has changed.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> The only problem with this is, you deliberately came here to complain about the thread despite the thread not being about Bronies at all.


Everyone is allowed to have disagreeing opinions right?  Also you're mixing up your words.  The word you are looking for is "disagreement".


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> In my experience, Americans seem to worship negative opinions.



This is completely uncalled for and how you can think I'm being oversensitive is frankly stupid. I just expected a mod to act in a way more becoming for the position but I guess I was wrong. That derogatory remark came out of nowhere and I have a reason to be angered by that. You can go on thinking whatever you want about me and my country but for the love of God don't go spouting it off when I've done thing to warrant it.


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

Excellent reading material for when I'm on the shitter.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## chineseshell (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> This is completely uncalled for and how you can think I'm being oversensitive is frankly stupid. I just expected a mod to act in a way more becoming for the position but I guess I was wrong. That derogatory remark came out of nowhere and I have a reason to be angered by that. You can go on thinking whatever you want about me and my country but for the love of God don't go spouting it off when I've done thing to warrant it.



For them, making these kinds of remarks without fear of persecution or should I say "fursection" is the normal here. Sad isn't it? FAF is clearly best place ever. No one can argue this.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> This is completely uncalled for and how you can think I'm being oversensitive is frankly stupid. I just expected a mod to act in a way more becoming for the position but I guess I was wrong. That derogatory remark came out of nowhere and I have a reason to be angered by that. You can go on thinking whatever you want about me and my country but for the love of God don't go spouting it off when I've done thing to warrant it.



I never said you are oversensitive, and I am not a moderator.


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 9, 2012)

More on topic: Theres some great "anti-mlp" art on http://mlp-is-crap.deviantart.com/


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Everyone is allowed to have disagreeing opinions right?  Also you're mixing up your words.  The word you are looking for is "disagreement".


To have the gall to be so rude as to suggest I am using the incorrect word. I see your behavior as complaining, so that is how I describe it. You may disagree with this if you wish, but I see it as passive-aggressive complaining.

That being said, you are free to disagree. In fact, you could have disagreed with it among others in the Megathread. Unfortunately you decided to ignore the OP, and assist in making this thread about Bronies. The OP is allowed to create a thread about the show, but not about a fanculture revolving around it. This thread was never about you, or any human in particular by the first post made here. We know repeated Off-Topic posting is not something we are supposed to do. With that, when I point out something at the bottom I am going to no longer post in this thread as I have nothing to add to its topic. I belatedly realize I should have stopped several posts ago, as should you. My apologies, OP and staff.


Echo Wolf said:


> This is completely uncalled for and how you can think I'm being oversensitive is frankly stupid. I just expected a mod to act in a way more becoming for the position but I guess I was wrong. That derogatory remark came out of nowhere and I have a reason to be angered by that. You can go on thinking whatever you want about me and my country but for the love of God don't go spouting it off when I've done thing to warrant it.


Honestly, yes you are being oversensitive. The remark was a scathing sarcasm that was not necessary, but you are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Excellent reading material for when I'm on the shitter.
> 
> Thanks, guys.



You take your phone in the bathroom!? Please don't tell me you call motherfuckers while the kids are jumping in the pool... o-o


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> To have the gall to be so rude as to suggest I am using the incorrect word. I see your behavior as complaining, so that is how I describe it. You may disagree with this if you wish, but I see it as passive-aggressive complaining.


Disagree:


*Have or express a different opinion.* 
Disapprove of.


----------



## Flandre (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You take your phone in the bathroom!? Please don't tell me you call motherfuckers while the kids are jumping in the pool... o-o



Well, it's a good pass-time until you finish your business.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's not called being hostile, it's called having a different opinion to your own and not accommodating your own opinions.  Like what I am doing right now.  Right now I disagree with your assessment of the thread and putting forth my own ideas on it while maintaining civility and not insulting you, nor am I degrading your views, nor dismissing it as of low intelligence, nor anything of the sort.  If people having differing opinions to your own and expressing them bothers you on FaF then it would probably be in your own best interest to find a different venue to discuss topics at with others in which others that have the same opinions as your own hold the majority and actively enforce said majority onto it's userbase or such.  Given that FaF is infamous within the furry fandom for being the most heated place for discussions and people discussing with each other of differing opinions and the such to the point that many members outside of the forum tell people to not join here cause of how often others will disagree with your own opinions.  Or if you don't wish as such then you could grow a callousness to such disagreements or enjoy it when others express their own disagreements with your own.



You have yet to provide a coherent reason why my thread should not be. Your viewpoints are admirable at the surface level, but ultimately irrelevant as it has nothing to do with the intent of my thread. I do not wish to discuss within the melee that is the MLP megathread. My desire was for a thread of singular focus. What you have been advocating is like saying there can't be different threads bout Chevys and Ford, but instead there should simply been one thread about cars. That would simply be silly.

Now then, back on topic!


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> You take your phone in the bathroom!? Please don't tell me you call motherfuckers while the kids are jumping in the pool... o-o



Nothing livens a phone conversation like the sound of a deuce plopping and echoing in the room :V

Also, I'm sensing a lot of hate in this thread...


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> You have yet to provide a coherent reason why my thread should not be. Your viewpoints are admirable at the surface level, but ultimately irrelevant as it has nothing to do with the intent of my thread. I do not wish to discuss within the melee that is the MLP megathread. My desire was for a thread of singular focus. What you have been advocating is like saying there can't be different threads bout Chevys and Ford, but instead there should simply been one thread about cars. That would simply be silly.
> 
> Now then, back on topic!


But that is the intent of megathread to keep any and all mlp discussions within a singular thread, which makes this thread redundant since the megathread is meant to house anything and everything related to mlp including anti-mlp posts as well.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But that is the intent of megathread to keep any and all mlp discussions within a singular thread, which makes this thread redundant since the megathread is meant to house anything and everything related to mlp including anti-mlp posts as well.



The intent of the megathread is all encompassing subject discussion. I desire a more focused discussion, thus, we have my thread. 

-------------------

And for something a bit more macabre. A friend of mine linked this to me recently, and even I found it a little twisted. Hilarious, but twisted.

-nsfw-
[yt]lbnqI1FbMWw[/yt]


----------



## chineseshell (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> You have yet to provide a coherent reason why my thread should not be. Your viewpoints are admirable at the surface level, but ultimately irrelevant as it has nothing to do with the intent of my thread. I do not wish to discuss within the melee that is the MLP megathread. My desire was for a thread of singular focus. What you have been advocating is like saying there can't be different threads bout Chevys and Ford, but instead there should simply been one thread about cars. That would simply be silly.
> 
> Now then, back on topic!



You know this thread is in the off topic section right? Like I was just effing around with that other post unless I'm missing something here.


----------



## chineseshell (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> But that is the intent of megathread to keep any and all mlp discussions within a singular thread, which makes this thread redundant since the megathread is meant to house anything and everything related to mlp including anti-mlp posts as well.



If you ask yourself the simple question of "who cares?" you realize how pointless your posting here really is. It's not like his thread is doing anything wrong so who actually gives a fuck and why?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm just going to second Unsilenced on a "Zero Fucks Given" thread.
Alternatively, neutrality. No rabid fangirling. No rabid hating. Just "Hey, this pony thing is kind of nice, but this other pony thing is kind of fucking stupid."
Spergin, spergin, errwhere.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Nothing livens a phone conversation like the sound of a deuce plopping and echoing in the room :V
> 
> Also, I'm sensing a lot of hate in this thread...



I have to say, I actually like that gif even if I don't like the show anymore.


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had my arguments with bronies. that being said, I've tried on various occasion to enjoy the show. my best defence for the show is that it's not the worst piece of crap I've seen. I just can't enjoy the show when all the characters in it annoy the living hell out of me. I get it, you have the voice pitch of a fucking screeching bat. shut the fuck up.

now, I haven't seen this recent show, but I hear Gravity Falls is surprisingly good for a children's cartoon. I'm kind of hoping the focus goes from MLP, to this new show, because honestly... it just LOOKS better in general.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> I have to say, I actually like that gif even if I don't like the show anymore.



I'm a casual viewer at best myself, but it's good one to post in heated internet arguments. :3


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Milo said:


> I've had my arguments with bronies. that being said, I've tried on various occasion to enjoy the show. my best defence for the show is that it's not the worst piece of crap I've seen. I just can't enjoy the show when all the characters in it annoy the living hell out of me. I get it, you have the voice pitch of a fucking screeching bat. shut the fuck up.
> 
> now, I have seen this recent show, but I hear Gravity Falls is surprisingly good for a children's cartoon. I'm kind of hoping the focus goes from MLP, to this new show, because honestly... it just LOOKS better in general.



See! Now this is an excellent example of what this thread SHOULD be about. Tell me more about what sucks about MLP! 8D


----------



## chineseshell (Sep 9, 2012)

Milo said:


> I've had my arguments with bronies. that being said, I've tried on various occasion to enjoy the show. my best defence for the show is that it's not the worst piece of crap I've seen. I just can't enjoy the show when all the characters in it annoy the living hell out of me. I get it, you have the voice pitch of a fucking screeching bat. shut the fuck up.
> 
> now, I haven't seen this recent show, but I hear Gravity Falls is surprisingly good for a children's cartoon. I'm kind of hoping the focus goes from MLP, to this new show, because honestly... it just LOOKS better in general.



Fucking love Gravity Falls. Too bad the hype for it dropped pretty quickly. I mean it's still there but just not as strong as when the show first came out.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Honestly, yes you are being oversensitive. The remark was a scathing sarcasm that was not necessary, but you are making a mountain out of a molehill.



My point is it had no place, sarcasm or not; It was in very poor taste and came out of nowhere. I can overlook shit like the anti-pony sentiment here but this bothers me so much more. What also really bothers me is that I did nothing to warrant it and this is how I'm being treated by a mod no less. That's really my problem with it.


----------



## Milo (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> See! Now this is an excellent example of what this thread SHOULD be about. Tell me more about what sucks about MLP! 8D



I'm a little cautious when talking about MLP, considering 80% of my friends are bronies :I

BUUUUT imo: the characters are too simple. one is a party animal, one is introverted, one is a bitch, one is a lesbian, etc. there's nothing special about them... but at the same time, it appeals to a fandom, because you have that one pony with that one personality that fits the fan. shy? worship fluttershy! lesbian? worship rainbow dash! extremely sad all the time? worship princess luna! and so on.

the plots are not only predictable, but completely recycled from just about every after school special with twists here and there. if that wasn't bad enough, they have a "what I learned today" special at the end of most episodes. 

the animation has never appealed to me. since that fosters home show, I've never liked flash being made up of the animation. it... CAN look nice, but when I see it, all I think are bobbing heads and weird floaty movements... it just looks stupid to me.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Fernin said:


> See! Now this is an excellent example of what this thread SHOULD be about. Tell me more about what sucks about MLP! 8D



It's got some chuckles here and there, but it tries too hard to be funny most of the time...and it's memes suck throbbing donkey gristle for the most part. That halp? :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> It's got some chuckles here and there, but it tries too hard to be funny most of the time...and it's memes suck throbbing donkey gristle for the most part. That halp? :3


If you want hilarity look up '60's spiderman mlp crossover.  Those ones are absolutely fucking hilarious.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 9, 2012)

My Little Pony is the most terrifying show ever:
[yt]J4IkaTWTUq8[/yt]


----------



## Evandeskunk (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> If you want hilarity look up '60's spiderman mlp crossover. Those ones are absolutely fucking hilarious.


I try to laugh at those, but all that comes out are pity laughs.


----------



## Fernin (Sep 9, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> My Little Pony is the most terrifying show ever:
> [yt]J4IkaTWTUq8[/yt]



Aphex Twin + MLP.... Well played.


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

faggots

faggots everywhere

why can't I hold all this spaghetti


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2012)

Echo Wolf said:


> My point is it had no place, sarcasm or not; It was in very poor taste and came out of nowhere. I can overlook shit like the anti-pony sentiment here but this bothers me so much more. What also really bothers me is that I did nothing to warrant it and this is how I'm being treated by a mod no less. That's really my problem with it.


I can't tell if you're trolling and pretending to be upset, but either way it wasn't intended maliciously. Poor taste perhaps, but not done out of dislike or uhm... any actual anti-American sentiment? You know what I mean. I apologize.
Plus it's okay some of my best friends are American


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 9, 2012)

So because this thread got about 95% derailed (I see maybe 10 relevant posts in total, most of them by the OP), I'm going to go ahead and kill it.


----------

